# New pics (Pens new marine and my new tank)



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

*A couple of pennys starfish
































Wrapped around the filter









Her boxer Shrimp hiding by the rock









Her Tank at night with the aqua blue moonlight bulb in









daytime

























Her anemone, ( only small at the moment )









My New Tank









































Both of them together, really shows the true size of mine








*


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

cool i love the starfish. cool pics


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

wow you two you really did get a bargain with that tank, and you've made them both look gorgeous, that starfish is so sweeeet.....


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

how cool do they look


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

WOW those tanks are looking amazing.

I bet your over the moon with the tank you got Luke.

Penny that marine tank is beginning to really take shape.

WTG you 2


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Im loving both them settups, and i tell you what, you didn't waste any time getting them and setting them up did ya lmao, you've both come out with great ending products for the speed you did it all in :lol: I'm reallyt impressed with the marine, looks like pics you only see in the magazines lol


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

cheers andy, yeah thankfully with pennys marine she cheated the system by having loads of mature stuff already ie the rock the filter and even somw of the water.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Congrats on the new tank, looking good and sounds like you got a bargin! umm, whats the nem? I dont see anything I recognise there..


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Here it is Chris :lol: 
and this is what it should look like when fully grown which could take a while :lol: *


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah I could see it, but not recognise what it was.. judging by your other (grown up) pic it looks like a BTA?


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

weve also got this on the live rock but not sure what it is


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats awesome mate, i cant wait to come round yours and see all that.
we went out and looked at some bits today, expensive innit? lol


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

welcome to see it anytime nige, yeah it can be best to take it slowly and build it up, we had a bit of a head start with some of the rock thanks to mike but we bought some more the other day. Its the setting up that costs a lot, but scout around on a few marine forums on the classifieds, youll be surprised, thats if its marine your after


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

what fish forums?, do you know fo any?


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Do you no of any UK fish forums, im stuck with all the americans  im on http://www.fishforums.net/index.php? with Penny :wink:


----------



## treeboa (May 4, 2005)

http://www.reefpark.net/forums/index.php

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/index


http://marinefishuk.co.uk/portal/forum/index.php

heres three to keep you guys going


----------



## Tus (Apr 2, 2005)

the thing on ur rock does it move , and do u have any more pics of it ?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*yes it looks like its breathing and it opens its mouth to eat, i'll get some more pics :lol: *


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Its ok its a sea squirt, got it now cheers


----------

